# Is There a Clear Distinction Between Missionary and Pastor



## Quatchu (Apr 10, 2011)

Is there a distinction between missionary and pastor? I ask this because i have for along time felt called to Ministry as a pastor, of late Im feeling that God is equipping me to effectively minister in cross cultural settings. However I am trying to work out whether the two conflict with one another or is it simple that it is being reveled to me the emphasize of God's ministry for me.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 10, 2011)

If you where to be put in the situation of lets say, Pastoring a Church in a country while evangelize the natives, than I guess you could be both. Somebody needs to pastor the new churches.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 10, 2011)

You may find helpful a search on this topic (upper right).

We use these terms differently, but generally a Pastor has authority to minister the Word and sacraments to a covenant community of believers.

A missionary may be seeking to do that, may be doing that, or may be one merely doing humanitarian work as means to witness- so the term is used many ways.

More, and more, I see the need to both evangelize and disciple. That is, the end being the establishment of a household of faith where the community being "evangelized" can grow, be accountable, participate in the corporate ordinances of worship, etc.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 10, 2011)

An ordained minister of the Gospel may be called to different roles even at different times of his life:

E.g. 

(a) A pastor or pastor/teacher tied to a particular congregation.

(b) An evangelist doing itinerant mainly Gospel work at home or abroad. The WCF Form of Presbyterial Government appears to eschew "evangelists" as an extraordinary office alongside apostles and prophets, but it depends on what is meant by the word "evangelist". If we mean by evangelist those who accompanied the apostles in their travels and did miraculous works, then evangelists have certainly expired.

(c) A doctor or teacher teaching in a theological college.

(d) A foreign missionary working abroad.

The expression "domestic missionary" has sometimes been used in Presbyterian churches - in Scotland at least - for a ruling elder with a gift for preaching who is not fully qualified as a minister of the Gospel but stands in in vacant congregations until they get a minister.

(e) An evangelist or missionary working among particular people(s) in his own country.

Of course the word "missionary" has a broader meaning also for all - e.g. doctors, nurses, teachers - who work on foreign missions.


----------



## steadfast7 (Apr 12, 2011)

Concurring with the above, the definition of "missionary" being so broad these days, I would first ask what your understanding of missions is? There are "missionaries" who dig wells for World Vision, as well as those who are pastors and seminary profs in foreign countries. My narrow definition of missions is of a cross cultural, long term involvement in church planting work. No doubt, this person may need to administer sacraments and preach regularly if he is the lone worker in an area, so that diminishes the distinction in the eyes of your denomination. Another point to note is that Scripture carefully outlines the qualifications for a local church elder, but not for itinerant evangelists. The qualification requirement for gospel proclaimers seemed to be less stringent. If your desire and aptitude is for more "apostolic" type of ministry, and your church confirms it, then go for it!


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 12, 2011)

Justin,


FIRST: If you are desiring to serve cross-culturally overseas, please pm me and let's talk more deeply about training and the logistics of being sent.

SECOND - WHAT IS A MISSSIONARY: 

I do believe that some christians are called with a desire to take the Gospel across an ethno-linguistic boundary to either plant a church that does not exist or help strengthen a weak church. If you are desiring to do this, then fan the flames and do not squash this desire because there are many needs and your desire and recurring thoughts of doing this are one means by which God calls misssionaries. Another means is the larger body of Christ, so i would also check with your local church and its elders to see if they believe you have the skills and personality and qualifications to serve overseas. A misssionary is from the latin mitto, and this itself was derived from the greek for a "sent-out one" and so, therefore, we are not merely those who run forward but are those who are sent out.

Missions and ordination:
I do not believe that only ordained, elder-qualified men are the only ones fit to be sent for misssionary service. Many mature Christian laymen have roles to play and all of these roles are not pastoral (pilot, mechanic, literacy worker, nurse, teacher, translator). Women and unordained men, too, can make valuable contributions; even if one great pressing need on the mission field is not more specialists but more ordained "generalist' church-planters who can preach and administer the sacraments.

Equipping the indigenous believers:
Ideally, our job will be leader-development and, rather than pastoring a church ourselves for a long period of time, we should be equipping the indigenous believers to lead the church themselves. If a western pastor pastors an overseas church for decades and decades, I believe an evaluation is in order if there are not local elders being raised up from the indigenous population.

Pastor and misssionary = different jobs....sort of:
Therefore, I try to distinguish the pastor role from the missionary role. The pastor role shepherds the sheep, a misssionary looks for the sheep (of course, these boundaries are blurry). A pastor of a church must nurture all the demographics of a church, while a misssonary has a more narrow focus towards the least-reached. A pastor ministers to a church that is already established and tries to strengthen them, a missionary often tries to lay those first foundations. A pastor is often called by a body of believers already in existence; a missionary is sent out to plant a church that is not yet in existence or to strengthen one that is sorely lacking. A pastor usually serves a church of his own ethnicity and culture; a missionary intentionally is crossing into an ethno-linguistic boundary that has before proved to be a barrier to the gospel. A misssionary must often research and see where those next boundaries are to be crossed and focus on those ethne; a pastor, once he takes a pastorate, is responsible to minister to all that are under his charge. 


The cross-cultural factor:
Not everyone has the ability to bridge cultures. I have seen astute theologians make very poor misssionaries because they could not adjust, could not learn the language, or even adapt their methods or emphases in a way that would bless a people who are different than their sending-culture. I have had pastors whom I respect greatly from the US come to visit me and do the most bone-headed and offensive things to the people and remain impervious to correction despite offending the local culture. I have also seen very simple men able to communicate the gospel in profound ways to different cultures in a way that was clear and communicates both the misssionary's love for the people and God's love for them. 

Without falling into postmodernism here, a misssionary must be sensitive and aware of other cultural values and must be an able swimmer in the waters of several cultures. One must know the native conscience in order to either afflict or to soothe the native conscience. Many rigid calvinists could do a better job at his.

In truth, most seminaries prepare people okay for US churches, but very very poorly as missionaries. Missionaries, therefore, would be wise to get pre-field training in a dose of anthropology, linguistics, and stress/emotional issues, since stress and interpersonal conflict takes many misssionaries off the field every year.

-
-
-

Justin, I believe that if you have a desire and curiosity to minister in a non-western environment, then pm me and lets put together a concrete plan of action to move forward over the next few months and years in preparation.

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




steadfast7 said:


> Concurring with the above, the definition of "missionary" being so broad these days, I would first ask what your understanding of missions is? There are "missionaries" who dig wells for World Vision, as well as those who are pastors and seminary profs in foreign countries. My narrow definition of missions is of a cross cultural, long term involvement in church planting work. No doubt, this person may need to administer sacraments and preach regularly if he is the lone worker in an area, so that diminishes the distinction in the eyes of your denomination. Another point to note is that Scripture carefully outlines the qualifications for a local church elder, but not for itinerant evangelists. The qualification requirement for gospel proclaimers seemed to be less stringent. If your desire and aptitude is for more "apostolic" type of ministry, and your church confirms it, then go for it!



Dennis, while I, too, would prioritize the church-planting aspect of mission work, I would not deny the moniker "missionary' to those who are sent out to spread the glory of the name of Christ, even if their particular duties may focus them on humanitarian aspects of the work. In areas of extreme poverty and need, it is hard to give Good Words without also doing Good Works. Jesus preached and healed as He went.

Also, while I do grieve the short-term missions trend in US-based misssions, I would not deny the name "missions" for these short-term trips either, if they meet certain criteria, for we see men sent in the NT to fulfill short-term assignments as well.


----------



## steadfast7 (Apr 13, 2011)

Good points Perg. I don't know of any long term missionary who was not first a short term "mission tripper." Justin, have you been on a short term trip in a cross cultural situation? Highly recommend the investment.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 13, 2011)

Dennis; Yes, my long-term calling was also confirmed first by a short-term trip, too. Groups like my own, World Team, have changed these shorter-term trips and have given them the name of "internships" so that the focus is on long-term equipping and they are more intentional and strategic and stepping-stones towards future service rather than just merely a cool way to spend a summer.


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry everyone, its been a few days since Ive replied its a busy week. Everyones answers helped me allot and have given me allot to think about. Pergamum right now I feel I'm still thinking, seeking, praying about this but I certainly will message you when and if I feel more certainly that i need to go in that direction.
Here is a bit more specifics about my situation.
Me and my wife lived in South Korea for a time and God used that time to lay on us a heart for Third Culture Kids and there family's. I'm just trying to distinguish if this is more of a missionary calling (as it is dealing with allot of North Americans, yet its in a international context.) or a Pastoral calling. Also is ministry to internationals and TKC even biblical and am I in error for considering this.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 15, 2011)

Justin,

I believe you would fit well in what we refer to as Member Care. This is sort of a pastoral role on the mission field that prays and counsels with fellow missionaries because there is a high rate of stress on many fields. One area of specialization in Member Care would be how to care for MKs (missionary kids). There is a certain level of "transition stress" that happens between all the moving from host-country to home-country and back. Also, many MKs already have cross-cultural experience and can be mobilized to head back to the field as very able misssionaries.

Our Asia region has been trying to recruit for just this role and last October listed it as one of the priority needs.


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 16, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> I believe you would fit well in what we refer to as Member Care.



Now that you mention this, I have heard of this. A older friend/mentor of mine used to do this with the local Conventions missions organization.


----------



## steadfast7 (Apr 16, 2011)

Remember that member care, or other missionary support-related roles, are crucial members of the mission force, and their service is very much coveted, just as medics and logistics personnel are just as much essential soldiers in the army as infantry, for example. I've heard mission stations in PNG send out requests, "we don't need a translator, we need a plummer!"


----------

